# what Size Paris Carbon FP 6'0 140lbs



## alexandreduong (Jun 27, 2006)

hello 
dear pinarello lovers I am currently riding a 56cm madone and will order a Paris Fp soon, but do not know what size to order... I know that the top tubes are longer and sizing dimensions run a little big but still uncertain.. I used the wrench science fit calculator and it said 544cm size for me but I am 6'O so would a 59cm size be for Lebron James??/


----------



## tod (Mar 4, 2006)

Talk to someone on the phone or get professionally fitted. I am 5'10" and very long-legged and ride a 54.


----------



## triple b (Jan 11, 2006)

my buddy is 5'11 220lbs, he rides the 56cm


----------



## Bop Gun (Jun 24, 2006)

I'm 6'0", 182 lbs, and ride a 56cm Paris Carbon. My LBS fitted me on the Serrotta sizing cycle, setting up the exact Paris geometry before ordering. Don't guess....get fitted before ordering. If your LBS cant do it, go somewhere that can if youre gonna spend that kinda coin.


----------



## ecardon (May 26, 2006)

*What size of frame*

:thumbsup: Hello all,

I'm 5.9" 161 lbs and have always raced 52 cm C.C. bikes, and use a spacers on de had tube of 10 mm
The stem is a 120 mm and the distance from the center of the bracket to the top of the saddle is 760 mm
This is the ideal configuration for me, for other people it could be slightly different.
Keep in mind that the smaller the frame the stiffer it will be. 

I had a Paris FP Carbon 54 cm, due to some problems with the frame; I’m changing back to 52 cm. and it will be a DOGMA FP.

If you are a racer, don’t take a big frame just work with a spacer but don’t overdo this.
10 to 15 mm max.

From The Netherlands,

Erik


----------



## steiger1 (Mar 15, 2006)

Maybe I change my F4:13 and go for the Paris Carbon IB. I currently have the 51 c-c, but it seemts to be relatively large for me.

I am 171cm = 5´7,3" and my inseam is 79cm = 2,59".

Would you recommend the 50 or 51,5 ?


----------



## ecardon (May 26, 2006)

*Size frame*



steiger1 said:


> Maybe I change my F4:13 and go for the Paris Carbon IB. I currently have the 51 c-c, but it seemts to be relatively large for me.
> 
> I am 171cm = 5´7,3" and my inseam is 79cm = 2,59".
> 
> Would you recommend the 50 or 51,5 ?


Hi,:thumbsup: 

Do you know someone that has a Paris FP carbon? In the same size.
If so you can ask if you can tray it, and take it for a spin.
If not, look at your stem, what size do you use now? 110 120 mm?
Do you have already used a spacer on the F4:13, and the seat post how far does it come out of the seat tube?
Also look at the Pinarello website for the sizes of the different frames and compare them with each other.
http://www.pinarello.com/else/scheda.pdf

Make the right choice,

Cheers,

Erik


----------



## anzoni (Mar 13, 2002)

Hi!
I'm 170 cm tall and my inseam is 80cm. I opted for the Paris Carbon size 50. Seems to be the right size. It should not be larger at least. With a 110mm stem it fits perfect. However I also have a Marvel size 52 which ends up the same as it has the same length on the frontforktube. The Paris is also a bit sloping, at least on the 50 size so I find it to compare with a 51-52 Marvel and perhaps also Dogma.

Glenn


----------



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

Pinarello is good at answering questions. It takes a couple of days from their website, but if you give them your measurements, they can probably help you. I would only go this route if you can't get fit on a fitter like the Serrotta


----------

